# Here is our new puppy!!!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Here he is! It was so hard to choose. There were 2 that really stood out to me but the other was all cream colored, though really cute i just didnt want one that light(i have red mudd here in VA).I do need help picking out a name, so can anyone help me? I was thinking of the name Jett but i am so bad at that.

Our road trip started off with him puking all over his nice new crate after about 30 minutes of driving. Then i cleaned it all up & put a new pad in the crate(i brought a spare). Well, he puked on that one too. I still had 8 hours of driving to go! Well luckily i had a gps that told me where a petsmart was. So i bought a lookout car seat & lots of puppy pads & he just about slept the whole way home(with several stops, of course). He was sooo good. He also was quiet in his crate ALL night long.

Tripp likes him but Dreamer just avoids him(so far). He is so tiny! Anywhoo, here are some pics(the one in the car seat is shortly after he puked). He needs a bath, so i will try & post some better pics later. But i need help with a name, anyone!! I just thought Jett sounded like a good strong boys name.
I also sent a pic showing his coat. The tips are actually lighter than the rest of him.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, i forgot to say he is 13 weeks old.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shannon,
Just adorable and Congrats! I am glad you were able to make it thru the drive.... yikesuke: 

I also think Jett is a great name! A lot of people who buy dogs for performance give them strong fast names- blast, flash, etc. So Jett is a great name!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OOOOHH...He's so cute....*

Reminds me of my Winston. I love Jett. And it goes with his 'brothers' Dreamer Tripp Jett...sounds good.

I'm glad you're home! So excited for you!

Trisheace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I didnt name Tripp & Dreamer. They came with those names so i just kept them. 
Tripp is 3 times his size but he can keep up with him just fine. I just cant believe how tiny he is. Too cute!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation, he is adorable. Jett is a great name.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he is so beautiful. I love his face. Does he look lke a Dudley. I just love that name!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome boy. Congrats!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I also like TRACE. Your 3rd dog and spanish for 3!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Shannon glad to hear everyone is home. He is adorable keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He is adorable, glad you made it home safe. I will be making a 6 hour trip this week to pick up my puppy. Hope I don't have too much cleaning up to do uke: 

Janet


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition.He is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, YOU LUCKY DOG YOU!!!! He is absolutely adorable!!! I just love his coloring!! You must be having so much fun, I am jealous!! MHS is kicking in!! Jett is a nice name, and I also like the name Trace - it is different, and has a meaning to it!! 
Let us know what you decide & send some pics of all the pups together!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shannon congrats on your new little boy. he is adorable. I like Jett too. But here are a few names we considered for Jasper that may work for you and your furbaby

Bo (beau)
Tucker
Luke (that way your husband can say "luke I am your Father") 
Fidel (fido for short) 
Che 
Gus (gusto)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon---
:baby:He is a cutie!:baby:
Glad you had a safe trip home.I think I would name him something to do with the trip to go and get him.....Miles(traveling many miles)Jett(having to hurry and get him)or something to do with the town/State...but that is just me!Enjoy your cute little guy!He's adorable!Lucky you!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon,

Congratulations on your latest addition to the family, he is just adorable and well worth the long drive. Jett is a nice name and has a good ring to it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, look at that face! He's adorable, Shannon! I'm so glad your trip went well, except for the vomiting.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so cute, Shannon.Congratulations!! Whichever name you choose will be just the right one!

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute. The name is terrific. I think John Travolta named his son Jett.
Pretty soon the 3 of them will be driving you crazy. They learn to get along pretty quickly.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! What an adorable little boy! I like the name Jett! The gal that highlights my hair has 2 little boys named Jett & Blaze! My Mother-in-law's nick name is "jettie" cause she is so slow! :biggrin1: lane:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Shannon! Your puppy's coat color is so interesting - thanks for showing us a closeup! 

You are pretty clever to think about finding a Petsmart en-route after the double uke: !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie! I like the name Jett... I'm sure it will fit really well when he does his RLH through the house.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

You could also call him Tag since he's the tag end of this trio.

Karen
Hank's mom.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh yes, I forgot to tell you he's adorable! I think you got the right one.


Karen
Hank's mom


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Some more cute pics!! Yes, i know the bed is pink, but i got it awhile ago & it was on sale. I dont think he minds!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love that picture in the bed! Maybe it's just the pictures, but his face looks a bit like Tripp's to me.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

He's precious!! What a baby-doll!! Lots of fun. Mine puked on the way home, but hasn't puked since. I like Jett--seems to fit him. Have fun!!

Marsha


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the other puppies. THey just rescued a pregnant Hav. She gave birth a few weeks ago. Those are the white ones that i think will be ready in several weeks. They were so sweet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute!

I'm glad someone is looking out for the Havanese. Why did the mom need rescuing?

Did you finalize the decision to name him Jett?

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I still can't believe...*

they have any left. Crazy....
they are all adorable fluff babies....is my favorite there?? Hmmmm. LOL. Just kidding.

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Pink is in for boys...*

lots of boys wear pink nowadays! So he's hip!

Love that cute face!

Trish


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What an adorable little guy! Loved all the pictures. Congratulations! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, he has the *most* adorable face! You must be IN LOVE!!







Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Trish they all had to go thru a quarentine & just became available to go home. They have enough applications and now people are coming to get them. I was just 1st in line.
Kara, i think the mom was in a puppy mill. She was there & so sweet.
No, i havent made up my mind on a name. It's such an important decision.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I cant get him to use his pee pads. He goes outside great but when i catch him trying to go potty in the house & put him on a pee pad, he wont stay on.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Shannon - Congratulations! He is such a cutie pie and I love his coloring. I can feel the MHS coming on again :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, those new pics are just adorable!! What a beautiful face he has. I am sure that after hanging with him for a few days the perfect name will come to you!!! How are the other pups doing with him?? He is soooo cute, I just love his coloring - you picked a beauti!!

Trish- I love your new avatar of Winston - what a cutie - Lexi would like to meet him!!

Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer ignores him(which doesnt surprise me) & Tripp was real interested in him last night but not much today. I just hope Tripp wants to play with him. I know it will take time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute! Cute!! Cute!!! He's so adorable! I love his coloring. Congratulations, Shannon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whooo Hooooo Shannon!! You got him! I like the name and he looks alot like Tripp I think! Just wait until his coat lightens a bit and he grows alot LOL! Those two will run and play and be so tangled together you won't be able to tell where one starts and the other ends...or something like that? Congratulations!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Cuuuuute puppy! Congrats! :whoo: 
I think he is just a doll~ I know whatever name you pick will be just perfect for him. Heck, it took us a week to come up with the perfect name for Jester~!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Never did the pee pads...*

I just took Winston outside all the time. He's mostly trained, especially pee. But I still wouldn't trust him. LOL.

Some dogs just prefer grass.

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have you named your little boy yet Shannon?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Whatever you name him, he's adorable! I love his coloring. Congratulations! :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: 

Wanda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats! He is beautiful. Best wishes.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We Neeed a Name.....give us a name.....LOL

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish i could say i have a name, but i dont. I just cant find one that fits!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shannon,
No rush! Give it sometime and feel out his personality, see how he interacts with your family and I am sure something will come to you. Didn't we have a puppy we were calling no name around here?

Amanda


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is just gorgeous 
Christine


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my he is sooo cute. Journey is really nice. What is he like? Maybe with some idea of his personality we can all give you some names.
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
I'm probably making your name selection worse,but he came from Halo right?Remember the movie with John Travolta(my heart throb since I was a kid)where he was an angel?Michael?I know it's a reach......:laugh:
I wanted to name Vinnie :Birky Berkly etc.no one would go with it
Then I tried it with Quincy: Birky etc.no one would go with it
We had a tough time naming both the dogs...........with 5 people agreeing.Other names I liked were Spencer..(big expense,and shortened Spence was cute)but Robbie has a doctor Dr.Spencer.He just could not get anything out without Dr.,Miles,Milton.Robbie just wanted to call him Jasper!We have a cat Jasper,and couldn't have 2 Jaspers.......same coloring to Robbie.
Good luck......there is several websites with dog names...that can help or make things worse!We used it and I wrote down all names we liked and if anyone had an "issue" we threw it out.Eventually we had maybe 4 or 5 left and we drew the name from a hat.:crazy: I know--but we ended up with Quincy...fair and square!


----------



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't have a name but he sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOooooooooooooooooo he is SO cute!!!!! Shannon, I'm so thrilled for you, a little bit (o.k. a LOT) envious and thankful that you shared all these nice pics with us. Thank you! 

How were YOU feeling after such a long drive there and back? You must have been very tired once you got home.

It's normal that it might take a couple of days for the other dogs to get used to a new bundle of energy. Dreamer won't likely initiate play since she hardly does with Tripp, so that's o.k. Tripp will be ecstatic having a playmate that is just as fun as he is! You'll soon see and it will be so much more entertaining than t.v.! lol

I love the name Jett, btw. Love Journey as well. Tripp and Dreamer aren't common names so it's nice to have a different name for your 3rd. Gosh, I'm JEALOUS girl!!! 

How have the nights been so far?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Some ideas...*

Cuban terms:
Sancho
Mojito
Papi
Pablo
Pipo

Jett [still love that]

Also LOVE Journey cause it fits your theme

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Journey does really fit doesn't it?Jett does too....how about Jetson?and you can just call him Jett when he is bigger?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey someone mentioned this on another thread about someone flying on the airplane.....they used the word "Captain"......I thought that was cute......let's face it he'll probably be in charge!:biggrin1: lane:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

If you use Captain then I suppose you could pick famous captains......Picard from Star Trek Next Gen....Stubing from the Love Boat...or Ahab from Moby Dick Or Perhaps Captain Hook from ????

Derek


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

How adorable! Your experience sounds just like ours - the 2 HOURS to decide, and then the barfing on the way home. In fact, I think he has barfed nearly every car trip. 

What a little love he is!

Carol


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

It's took me all the way from the day that the mother was pregnant until the day I first got to see her at the age of 6 wks, until I knew for sure that the name was going to be Sierra.......
talk about not making up your mind hahahaha, but hey...it IS an important decision!!!!*grins*


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

marjrc said:


> How have the nights been so far?


Well, i thought he was able to sleep all thru the night in his crate but come to find out this morning he has been peeing in his crate. His crate pad is very thick & when i would feel it in the mornings it felt dry. Well i removed the pad this morning & the bottom was wet. I had no idea he was doing that. His crate is about 6 inches from my face & he is not telling me he has to go. He probably learned that from being in a cage in a mill. Once they lose that instict of not soiling their crate, how do you break them of that??
I am not sure what to do.

He also has travel sickness so bad i thought of naming him Vomitous!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Shannon, that is got to be a tough one. Perhaps a thinner pad (or no pad), where he would feel the pee would work better. I would also set my alarm for the middle of the night to let him go outside.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think I would recommend perhaps keeping the crate extra-clean as in always laundering the pad often or perhaps like the previous advise given by Cheryl perhaps no pad would be best. We used to get Radar up at 3 a.m. without fail for a total of about a week and a half and then he just learned to hold it. Perhaps just frequent pee breaks in the middle of the night would be best. Something more extreme would be to have your pup actually in a litter box for the night in an ex-pen or perhaps get a litter box and section it off down the middle.

Best Of Luck.....:thumb: 

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, my vet told me that if they continue to pee in their beds, remove ALL the bedding from the crate & have them lay on the plastic. That way it doesnt soak into anything and they will avoid doing it. I never really had a problem with them going in their crates, but it is worth a try. And dont feel bad about that, if you think about it they sleep on the floor all the time!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I do have an ex-pen set up next to Dreamers & Tripps so he can see them but i did not want to put him in there at 1st. We might try it tonight. He does love to be near Tripp, so we will see. Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Believe it or not, my vet told me that if they continue to pee in their beds, remove ALL the bedding from the crate & have them lay on the plastic. That way it doesnt soak into anything and they will avoid doing it.


 That makes a lot of sense, Laurie.

Shannon, welcome to the not-quite-as-fun side of puppies. Thankfully, it doesn't last forever. It's nice that he's drawn to Tripp. Maybe he'll start looking to Tripp to see what to do.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I can handle the potty part of it (better than my hubby! ) I just feel bad that he has lost that instinct of not soiling in your bed. Who knows what he has been thru!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon-
I have never had a pad or cushion of any kind in Quincy's kennel.He just sleeps on the plastic floor.I thought it best as that way,even the slightest accident you could easily see and clean up.He actually likes sleeping on the coolness of it. 
Good luck--Keep smiling--he is a cutie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that is sad, but he's still very young and with two older Havanese around for him to see, in addition to your care, he will probably make a turnaround. It just won't be as fast as a puppy from someone's loving home may have been. 

By the way, thank you for sharing your experiences in the adoption so far. I've been interested in how it works and have been following it the whole way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, if you end up doing the xpen, put his crate in the xpen with the door open. Leave any pad out for the first night. If you find he uses the pp pads outside the crate, then add a towel back in, if still dry then add an actual bed it that makes it better. Repetition seems to always be the key!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We put his crate in his ex-pen so he can use it during the day but he wont go in it at all. He would rather lie on the floor. He does go in the ex-pen to eat & drink(he does prefer Tripp/Dreams ex-pen) & will lay in the pink slipper bed i have for him but wont go in the crate.
I cant get him to use the pee pads i have laying around the house either. He was in his ex-pen for a little while when we went out but peed on the floor & not the pads. I know this is normal behavior(i think) so i am not TOO worried about it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As my Mom always said to me "this too will pass" I always hated it when she said it to me cause I was ready to pull my hair out either with a kid, or puppy or hubby - but... she was always right. Your little one will get the hang of it soon, maybe he is "trying to make a NAME" for himself. 

Whizzzz.....ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"Whizz"?! Oh no! Ha ha!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I was told the same thing about removing all bedding from the crate if they were doing their business. Also it's very important to get the urine smell out. We use Odo Ban.....it is great....removes the oder & cleans as well....I use it everywhere! Seems like Tom mentioned once that they use that also.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HA! "Whizz" and "Vomitous" are um....... er........* great *names! Yeah!

sure....... uke:







LOL

Shannon, you mentioned that he doesn't like going in his crate. First off, I agree with removing the bedding/cushion in there because that urine smell will entice him to keep wetting it I would think.

From the first day we got Ricky, at 9 weeks, we fed him in his crate. He learned his crate meant good things and would even saunter in there on his own for little naps. I know your baby has likely had a rough start in life and it makes me so sad and so angry, but better not to dwell too much on that. It's unknown just how the conditions were for him and his mom, but he's got a nice fresh start with you and your family.







With consistency and a bit of trickery on your part, he will learn to love his cage now and eventually the bad memories/associations he may have with it will be a thing of the past. Do try food and treats and happy things in the crate. He'll learn.

What we did is we'd close the crate door when Ricky was in there eating and let him out when WE wanted him out. We wouldn't wait for him to whine or whimper though. If he crawled in there for a nap, we'd also close the door or leave it slightly ajar - just to get him used to being in a closed crate. You might want to wait for this with the little one. One thing at a time.

He's how old again? 12 weeks, I think ?

You are such a good momma, Shannon. He will know that he's in good hands and all these things will come eventually. Just like Laurie's mama always said....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, i think we decided on the name Jax. It seems to suit him & it's different.(of course, thats always subject to be changed!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - I really Like the name!! Jax - really cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Shannon, I love JAX.... Dreamer, Tripp and Jax. and the petnames that could come from Jax are so cute--- Jaxy, aJax-- Jaxi-poo (well maybe not Jaxi-poo - don't want to encourage) 

more pictures please!!!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: YEAHHHHH!! He has a name! Jax is a great name.

So many good ones have been suggested, may have to get another Hav to use on of those names!!  

How's he doing?? Are Dreamer and Tripp adjusting to the newcomer?

Marsha


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the name! I hope you had a better night.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
I'm glad you have decided on a name.Jax is cute and different!I have never heard that before.Now as you use it more,it will come more natural and he'll learn his name.Must be fun to have a little one toddling around!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the name Jax! Great choice!


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

congrats on your new family member... Emma is new to our home as well... We have made it through week one, this afternoon we go to a puppy starter class just with a behaviorist and us. it will give us a chance for the behaviorist to observe us with Emma and we can ask questions and hopefully get some input, Things are actually really good in just a week!!! We are so happy that she is a member of our family!!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Cat,

Congrats on your Emma. We just completed our first week also. Aren't they amazing?

Marsha


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE the name Jax!! In fact, have a parrot with that name and he's very special to me! It's a great name!!

**My little Jax has been in and out of the vets three times this week!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the name Jax. My daughter's Daschie is named Jaxson.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well Friday night Jax didnt pee in his crate but last night he did pee in his crate. I did remove all his bedding too. Not sure what to do now.
I tried to leave him in his expen at night to see if he wanted to be near Tripp but he howled so loud. I dont think he should be alone at night anyway.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Shannon,

Do you take him out in the middle of the night? Even if he doesn't really have to go, maybe he will and then stay dry in his crate. Hopefully then he'll get used to it being dry and like it that way. I wouldn't leave him alone right now either. It's probably going to take some time before he will accept being away from you at night. I'm sure you are frustrated. I would be.

Marsha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the name Jax! How are things going now, Shannon? Are you settling into some kind of a routine, esp. for nights? It can be rough for some. We were pretty lucky with Ricky. He slept for several hrs. straight and he never, ever peed in his crate since day one. Lucky us! There was a time, around 4-6 months that I was tearing my hair out of my head because of constant puddles in the house, but thankfully, that passed...... phew! lol

Is Tripp ecstatic with his new playmate yet?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry i havent been on much, its been crazy around here & i normally post at work but have not had much time this week.

Jax has been doing good.He actually woke me last night to go potty!:whoo:
He loves Tripp. He TRIES to play with Dreamer but she is not having it. Tripp gets a little jealous at times, so we try really hard to make sure we give them lots of attention.
Here are some more pics. I like the one where Dreamer was napping & Jax snuck in the same bed. As soon as she woke & saw him, she moved! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hijack..*

Marj...love the glittery avatar!!

Now back to topic...

Shannon...how are you doing?? sleep deprived?? Oh....we posted at same time. LOVE the new pix. Glad you're doing well!!

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Heres More! For some reason its onlty letting me upload 3 pics at a time.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

More!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pics, cute Havs....nice to hear that Jax woke you up...that's a start. My daughter's name is Jackie and we call her Jacks or Jack....so I think it's a great name!
Keep the pics coming..


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Wow...*

his coloring is just like Winston! HOw cool.

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
That is so cute!I love the one where he is snuggled in that dog bed with Dreamer?Very cute guy you got there---Mr.Jax!Glad things are going better for you............


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaayyyyy! MORE pics!! You just made my morning, Shannon! 

Adorable. Jax looks totally content. There's the pic of all 3 standing around and it looks like Dreamer got a splash of paint on her back! Beautiful to see the rusty/brown and black surrounded by her white hair. Unusual!

Hey, it's Friday. The weekend is near!! Maybe you'll get a bit more sleep.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

He is actually playing with the giggling veggies in those pics. Its hilarious to watch him drag those around because they are bigger than he is! At least i am finally getting use out of all the toys i bought for Tripp & Dream. 
He is so funny to watch. He does follow me around but not to much of a snuggler. He really does not like anyone to pet him that much. 

Too cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet he'll change his mind later on about petting!He will warm up to it I bet and want to snuggle and get petted!He just isn't trusting just yet.....he will though!:becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those pictures are soooo cute. I love the one where he snuck into the bed. Looks like he's made himself right at home.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures Shannon, I, too, love the name "Jax". All these puppies are giving me severe "MHS"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I *LOVE* the new pictures  I'm happy to hear they are warming up to each other. Dreamer will come around, I'm sure... I bet you are having so much fun with the new addition. Jax is a perfect name 

Kara


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the new pics of Jax and family. He is so cute. I'm glad he's starting to get the hang of things.

Also love the new avatars!! Very nice, Kara and Debbie. Debbie how did you ever mange to get Sam in that outfit?? I love it!!

Marsha


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Shannon, I love the new photos. Jax probably had very little snuggling with people before you got him. I would bet that will change in time, or again some dogs can be very loving but do not snuggle. That's what makes it great they are all different.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

reece said:


> But Nigel has alot of attitude, and struts around, never walks, from the day, I brought him home. :drama: I have had people tell me he walks likes a show dog, I know he thinks he looks that good.:drama:


Thanks Paige. You know its funny that you mention how Nigel walks & his attitude. The foster mom called Jax 'Strut' because he literally struts around when he walks-like a show dog or he just thinks he is good looking!
It is soooo cute. PLus he has tons of attitude too. He thinks he is as big as the rest of them.

Let me ask you, when Jax & Tripp are playing, Jax will grab hold of Tripps ears, mustache, cheek(ouch!) anything he can grab & WONT let go even if Tripp cries in pain. Then i have to go over and make him let go.I know he isnt trying to be mean(i think) & I know puppies can be rough but is that something that should mellow in time?
Tripp is such a baby that he will run away from Jax to hide(they do still play well most times). He doesnt really stand up for himself.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, my guys have done that too. Logan at 9 months, still sits with his sisters with one of their ears in his mouth & sucks on their ears. I think it must be some kind of comforting thing, but Lil and Lex walk around with wet ears all the time. Sometimes they will growl and snap at him to tell him not to do it. 
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shannon,
CONGRATS on Jax! With all these new pics your taking, make sure you get a nice one of your 'tres banditos' for your avatar. hoto:
Maryam.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes i do stay out of it until Tripp cries & cant get away. But then he (usually) goes right back playing with him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Here he is! .


Congratulations!! You're a new Mommy  He's a cutie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Shannon, that Jax is such a cutiepie!! I just want to squeeze him!!


----------

